# brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop??????



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

I just helped my father in law buy a 93 passat GLX w/VR6. I didn't notice this problem when I test drove it and when I drove it home. But when my mother in law drove it she said that she could feel the brake pedal kind of pulse back at her. So I drove and it seemed to happen when I would put the brakes on and then push on the gas a little bit. I know what warped rotors are feel like and they are pulsing at all when you stop. It just seems like pedal is popping back at you a little bit. It doesn't fell like the brakes are sticking and holding the car back at all. The person I bought it from said that they had a brake problem before and have had it checked out several times, but that every time they brought it in they could duplicate the problem. Help me out anyone.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

COme on guys no one can help me???? Just talking to some guys at about it and they kind of thought that it sounded like it could be something with the ABS. It does fell like it when you do lock up your brakes and the pedal is coming back at you. If anyone else thinks that it might be the ABS system were would you start checking things out? Maybe the sensors on the wheels? Clean them off with some brake cleaner or something? I don't know someone help me out!!!!!







When you start it up the ABS light does shut off.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## TwoXtreme99 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

hey, about your brakes. First I am going to assume your brake rotors aren't warped. Your description does sound like ABS. Now, if your rotors are warped bad it can cause the ABS to come on a little. More likely its your ABS sensors. Get some brake cleaner and spray off the sensors. If that doesn't help then check the rotors to see if they are warped or not. It helps if you have a gauge for this. You could have a bad sensor, but that usually won't cause pulsing of the pedal, it will just throw the ABS light. Clean off the sensors, put a ruler up against the rotors and see how flat they are, and get back to me. goodluck


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (TwoXtreme99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwoXtreme99* »_hey, about your brakes. First I am going to assume your brake rotors aren't warped. Your description does sound like ABS. Now, if your rotors are warped bad it can cause the ABS to come on a little. More likely its your ABS sensors. Get some brake cleaner and spray off the sensors. If that doesn't help then check the rotors to see if they are warped or not. It helps if you have a gauge for this. You could have a bad sensor, but that usually won't cause pulsing of the pedal, it will just throw the ABS light. Clean off the sensors, put a ruler up against the rotors and see how flat they are, and get back to me. goodluck

Hey thanks for the reply! I know for sure that the rotors are NOT warped, they don't pulse at all when I push on them. I'll check them with a ruler but I'm 99.99% sure that they aren't bad. It only does it after you've pushed on the brakes not when your using the brakes?








Any others
Thanks
Justind


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

bumpo


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

one other possibilities is that the calipers were not tightened tight.
(I know stupid.... but check anyways)
Also, you should be able to pull the rotors off and lay them on flat surface and take a look. Front is easy to remove but I dont know about the back.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (gregg3gs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregg3gs* »_one other possibilities is that the calipers were not tightened tight.
(I know stupid.... but check anyways)
Also, you should be able to pull the rotors off and lay them on flat surface and take a look. Front is easy to remove but I dont know about the back.

I think that I am going to take the front wheels off tomorrow and clean the ABS sensors and just see if there is anything out of the ordinary wrong down there.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy3* »_
I think that I am going to take the front wheels off tomorrow and clean the ABS sensors and just see if there is anything out of the ordinary wrong down there.
Thanks
Justind

That is where I would start, Check all of the sensor connections also. Sometimes they come loose when you are down there.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (jman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jman* »_
That is where I would start, Check all of the sensor connections also. Sometimes they come loose when you are down there.









WIll be doing that soon. Are the sensors down by the brake rotors? That were I have always thought that they were down there, but I was talking to someone about the problem and they said that sometimes the ABS sensors can be near the tranny.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

******UPDATE******
I'm bringing this one back from the dead. I had a feeling that the problem happened more when I was turning, so I finally got over there (were the car is) and when I had the key in the on position and turned the steering wheel back and forth from about the 10 to 2 position it would make the clicking sound and the feeling in the pedal. I also opened the hood and had someone turn the wheel and the sound was coming from the ABS unit. But before you say its the ABS unit why would steering make the ABS go off? Do you think that it could be a wire getting rubbed by the steering column or maybe a ABS wire going to the sensors? Were are the ABS sensors are they by the rotor or someone said (non VW guy) sometimes they are by the tranny?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

Bump


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

ABS sensors are monted behind the rotor on the spindle for most cars. there are a few american rear wheel drive vehicles that have only rear anti lock so there is a sensor on the trany. My sisters corrado had a similer issue, I wound up replacing the ing. sw. The ABS would cycle at random times and the pedal would pulse back. Just a thought. Also you might want to check the BOM. if it is not holding enough pressure the brakes might not be all be stoping at the same rate and this will cause the ABS to cycle. Hope this helps.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_ABS sensors are monted behind the rotor on the spindle for most cars. there are a few american rear wheel drive vehicles that have only rear anti lock so there is a sensor on the trany. My sisters corrado had a similer issue, I wound up replacing the ing. sw. The ABS would cycle at random times and the pedal would pulse back. Just a thought. Also you might want to check the BOM. if it is not holding enough pressure the brakes might not be all be stoping at the same rate and this will cause the ABS to cycle. Hope this helps.









Thanks for the info. Its funny that you say the ing. switch because my father in law says he has a hard time turning the car on. He'll turn the key forward and it won't turn over at all. Whats the BOM?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (vwguy3)*

Nick name for the brake pressure accumulator, it looks like a black ball next to the brake master cylinder. It is called a bom because if you fail to totally disperse the pressure inside and try to take it off it will blow off like a rocket. they hold 3000+psi to do the same job that a vacuum booster does.


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (Jason_Reuben)*

so did you check out the wheel speed sensors?
if any dirt or debris get caught in the teeth the abs ecm will activate the abs system which would cause a problem like youre having. also make sure none of the teeth are broken or missing...


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: brakes on my car are pumping back at me after I stop?????? (Jason_Reuben)*

I'll look to wee if I got one, because I have been told that my brake booster is a assisted by hydraulic and not by vacuum?
Thanks
Justind


----------

